# for those of you looking for a Game Gripper



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

'Game Gripper said:


> Sorry, we have not yet decided if we are going to make one. If we do, it will be a couple months away.
> 
> Thanks,
> Game Gripper


I emailed them and this was the response. Bummer. Would be good for Minecraft when it gets released/ported.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea and almost every other game out there haha


----------

